# Best extendable bypass loppers



## McGyver911 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a heavy duty set of bypass loppers. I have an acre of smaller up shooting trees 1 to 2 inches in diameter generally speaking mixed within more mature trees 6 inch to 20 inches that I need to remove along a sloping bank to the creek.

I would prefer something that is extendable and with the ability to replace blades if damaged. 

They have to be fairly heavy duty or even professional grade better yet.

From my research and personal experience, I should use bypass loppers instead of anvil loppers on live trees and anvil loppers on dead trees and branches.

I typically normally do Home improvements and renovations with the exception of HVAC but occasionally will do clear out backyards for other projects and stuff. What does everyone recommend or what do you guys use thanks.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd recommend an electric chainsaw for 1-2" trees.

Corona makes extendable bypass loppers, but 2" is a little thick for loppers, and a lot of people wreck the blade using bypass loppers wrong.


----------

